# Keyboard problem...



## Zangetsu (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi all,

from past few days my Logitech keyboard's some keys are not working 
A,S,D are not typing anything where as rest of the keys are working perfectly.

I have opened the keyboard & cleaned the plastic PCB of it but still the problem 
persists.

what is the problem?

I will buy a new keyboard if no solution is found..but still I love my 7yr old keyboard


----------



## samaresh7 (Nov 2, 2011)

get a new one.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Nov 2, 2011)

7 yrs!!! @ your service.
pls make the kbd FREE now.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 2, 2011)

7 years!!! 
Dude.. you have got to tell which brand's keyboard is it? Such a heavy duty piece!


----------



## Sarath (Nov 3, 2011)

Get a new KB. 

Also there are chances your KB did a suicide.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 3, 2011)

7 years i am sure keyboard manufacturers will have sleepless nights if they see this by any chance was that TVS Gold


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 3, 2011)

why u guys r so surprised with a 7yr old keyboard...

I got this keyboard with my branded HCL beanstalk Desktop in April 2004 

so far it worked marvelously...



vineet369 said:


> 7 years!!!
> Dude.. you have got to tell which brand's keyboard is it? Such a heavy duty piece!



I have mentioned its brand name already above..


Ok..so I will buy a new one...
pls suggest good brands within 500


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 3, 2011)

Logitech or Microsoft


----------



## Vyom (Nov 3, 2011)

But got to tell you, TVS Keyboards are the best ones.
I had used many local brands (Rs. 100-140 ones), that didn't survived even a year.
But I am using this TVS one (around Rs. 150). But it's awesome. I ditched a newly bought keyboard for TVS one, since it didn't provided that smoothness in typing!


----------



## nims11 (Nov 3, 2011)

^^ agreed, i have this metal tap keyboard of TVS (I love its tapping sound )which is working nicely since 10 years.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 3, 2011)

^^Is TVS same company of TVS Motors??


----------



## CA50 (Nov 3, 2011)

Get a new keyboard buddy, i heard that the TVS gold is a very good keyboard, and sells for some 1.4k (so confirmed)


----------



## nims11 (Nov 3, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^Is TVS same company of TVS Motors??



TVS electronics and TVS Motors are parts of the TVS group.


----------



## sukant (Nov 3, 2011)

My PS2 keyboard still in working condition is 7 years Old with brand name xenitis which was the brand of PC we had recieved under the Cyber Scheme of Goa govt .


----------



## Krow (Nov 3, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> But got to tell you, TVS Keyboards are the best ones.
> I had used many local brands (Rs. 100-140 ones), that didn't survived even a year.
> But I am using this TVS one (around Rs. 150). But it's awesome. I ditched a newly bought keyboard for TVS one, since it didn't provided that smoothness in typing!



Which keyboard is this TVS Rs 150 only?


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 3, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Ok..so I will buy a new one...
> pls suggest good brands within 500



Logitech K200, low profile & robust. Used it for 1-2 weeks and it looked good to me.

P.S. you are very lucky in having a keyboard which worked flawlessly for 7 years.  Congrats!!


----------



## nims11 (Nov 3, 2011)

Krow said:


> Which keyboard is this TVS Rs 150 only?



maybe the non-mechanical one. I think they come by name of TVS Star instead of TVS gold


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 3, 2011)

> maybe the non-mechanical one



'maybe'? Do you really expect any mechanical k/b @150/-


----------



## avichandana20000 (Nov 3, 2011)

@OP For 500 u can have only low level kbd. If gaming kbd is not reqd take TVS GOLD eye closed. It will never let u downn. I have personally used it for 8 yrs(2001-2009) with good maintenance and then sold it for 700. All this before joining TDF.


----------



## Tenida (Nov 3, 2011)

Get TVS Champ@Rs 220/-


----------



## Vyom (Nov 4, 2011)

Krow said:


> Which keyboard is this TVS Rs 150 only?



I said "around". I bought it in June of last year, so don't exactly remember the price. Still all keys are perfect and smooth. 
The model name at the back of keyboard is, "TVS20009".

Edit: I bought it June 2009. Guess, I underestimated my own awesome keyboard!


----------



## Krow (Nov 4, 2011)

^That is one awesome purchase. 

Anyway I vote for the legendary TVS Gold. It is a one-time investment.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 4, 2011)

Ok..so TVS keyboard is easily available?


----------



## Vyom (Nov 4, 2011)

Why? Should it not!
Have you tried local market?


----------



## Prime_Coder (Nov 4, 2011)

Go for TVS Gold. On my experience, it is the best.
I hope you will get it easily.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanx guys for the suggestions..so max people r suggesting TVS keyboard.I will check it out if not found then Logitech.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 11, 2011)

Whoppiee..I cleaned the Plastic Circuit with cloth...
& now my keys are back to Life....thank god
money is saved....


----------



## Krow (Nov 11, 2011)

Hats off to you for trying and congrats on repairing. I would have dumped the keyboard at the first opportunity.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 11, 2011)

Krow said:


> Hats off to you for trying and congrats on repairing. I would have dumped the keyboard at the first opportunity.



Haha..God has sent its spirit back to earth saying 'your time has not come yet..live few more days/years!!!'


----------



## agyaat (Nov 11, 2011)

@OP

Clean it further/once more or a few more times with IPA. 

My mom won't listen to me, and keeps having coffee just where it can spill onto the keyboard, and ended up soaking two keyboards in coffee. When the first one(a Samsung keyboard) was out of service, I cleaned the PCB sheet with wet cloth and let it dry. When it did not work I bought a slim-ass Nav-Tech keyboard. Even this had a similar sequence of events. Then I bought the TVS keyboard. It is definitely one of the best, if not the best, for the action. 

I reopened the old keyboards and cleaned them more detailed-ly  with IPA, and they are working as they must . Each of them must have seen at least 5 years of usage.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 11, 2011)

^whats IPA?


----------



## agyaat (Nov 11, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> ^whats IPA?



Iso-Propyl-Alcohol.



d6bmg said:


> Logitech K200, low profile & robust. Used it for 1-2 weeks and it looked good to me.
> 
> P.S. you are very lucky in having a keyboard which worked flawlessly for 7 years.  Congrats!!




I donno, I like the designs which maintain the 'typewriter form' - the curved elevation of the key-rows. Most of the newer keyboards are just flat.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 11, 2011)

^^ Never really used a elevated keys format keyboard.
But I am guessing, it would be difficult for me to type on those, since I am using a flat one for like, eternity.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 11, 2011)

agyaat said:


> I donno, I like the designs which maintain the 'typewriter form' - the curved elevation of the key-rows. Most of the newer keyboards are just flat.



Time to move on dude!!


----------



## agyaat (Nov 11, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> ^^ Never really used a elevated keys format keyboard.
> But I am guessing, it would be difficult for me to type on those, since I am using a flat one for like, eternity.



Not elevated - but if you see from the sides it is a little curved - kinda concave towards the user's hands.


----------

